# 03 Altima 3.5SE noise after car is shut off - electric motor mount??



## pattyb1031 (Dec 9, 2005)

My '03 Altima is making an odd noise after i turn the car off... it sounds sort of like a fan (but it's not the fan) & is definitely something electrical. i took it to the dealership & they noted that they "found that the electric motor mount is always on". for the past 2 days, it has constantly been making this noise, even when turned off for almost 24 hours.

i'm no car expert - but is there such a thing as an electric motor mount? if so, wouldn't it be wearing on the battery? & more importantly, should i still be driving the car as i wait for the part they ordered to come in?

thanks!


----------

